# JFCUBING's Videos/Content



## JFCUBING (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Carter Cubes (Feb 14, 2021)

Pog, nice video  glad to see you on the speedsolving forums!


----------



## JFCUBING (Feb 14, 2021)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Humble Cuber (Feb 14, 2021)

Nice, already watched it


----------



## JFCUBING (Feb 24, 2021)

New video out! Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Humble Cuber (Feb 24, 2021)

Nice, it's rlly good


----------



## GAN CUBER (Feb 24, 2021)

Pog Vid


----------



## JFCUBING (Feb 24, 2021)

GAN CUBER said:


> Pog Vid


Thanks!


----------



## JFCUBING (Feb 24, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> Nice, it's rlly good


Thank you so much!


----------



## JFCUBING (Mar 10, 2021)

New vid! Watch it here!


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 10, 2021)

Pog video


----------



## JFCUBING (Mar 15, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Pog video


Thanks!


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 16, 2021)

JFCUBING said:


> Thanks!


Welcome, when is the next video coming out?


----------



## JFCUBING (Mar 16, 2021)

Hopefully today or tomorrow. I'm a bit late with this video


abunickabhi said:


> Welcome, when is the next video coming out?


----------



## JFCUBING (Mar 18, 2021)

New Video Out!!


----------



## JFCUBING (Mar 18, 2021)

JFCUBING said:


> New Video Out!!


Let me know what types of videos you would like to see in the future and I will gladly consider making them!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 18, 2021)

JFCUBING said:


> Let me know what types of videos you would like to see in the future and I will gladly consider making them!


I liked the video! I think that you should make more challenge videos like the ones in the past were great as are all of your videos!


----------



## JFCUBING (Mar 18, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> I liked the video! I think that you should make more challenge videos like the ones in the past were great as are all of your videos!


For sure! Maybe I will ask my subscribers for challenges soon and try to do as many as possible! Thanks for letting me know! Do you have a specific challenge you want to see me try? If so, let me know!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 22, 2021)

JFCUBING said:


> For sure! Maybe I will ask my subscribers for challenges soon and try to do as many as possible! Thanks for letting me know! Do you have a specific challenge you want to see me try? If so, let me know!


I don't really have a specific challenge in mind but maybe eating a hot pepper and then solving a cube.


----------



## JFCUBING (Mar 22, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> I don't really have a specific challenge in mind but maybe eating a hot pepper and then solving a cube.


Oh no! Not the spicy peppers again!!


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 22, 2021)

JFCUBING said:


> Oh no! Not the spicy peppers again!!


Lmao I'm sorry. Think of the content though lol.


----------



## JFCUBING (Mar 22, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> Lmao I'm sorry. Think of the content though lol.


Exactly lol! I do stupid things for content sometimes lol


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 22, 2021)

JFCUBING said:


> Exactly lol! I do stupid things for content sometimes lol


Lol same, but it's worth it for the fans.


----------



## JFCUBING (Mar 23, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> Lol same, but it's worth it for the fans.


Ehh.. I don't really do it for the fans or the clout, but just to provide good content for people to watch.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 23, 2021)

JFCUBING said:


> Ehh.. I don't really do it for the fans or the clout, but just to provide good content for people to watch.


I don't either. I mean people enjoy it so I make it. That's why I make videos. For people to enjoy.


----------



## JFCUBING (Mar 23, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> I don't either. I mean people enjoy it so I make it. That's why I make videos. For people to enjoy.


Yeah, I love making content because if people enjoy it, my goal is accomplished.


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Mar 23, 2021)

JFCUBING said:


> Yeah, I love making content because if people enjoy it, my goal is accomplished.


Plus it's just fun in general. It's made me realize that at the moment I want to go into the film field.


----------



## JFCUBING (Mar 23, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> Plus it's just fun in general. It's made me realize that at the moment I want to go into the film field.


for sure! Possibly the same for me. Either that or digital marketing


----------



## JFCUBING (Apr 2, 2021)

New Video Out! This is NOT an April Fools Joke. Just happened to post this the same day.


----------



## JFCUBING (Apr 5, 2021)

JFCUBING said:


> New Video Out! This is NOT an April Fools Joke. Just happened to post this the same day.


Yo! In the same package as the celeritas RS3M 2020+ I also received an mgc elite 2x2. You guys want a review on that? I would be happy to make it, I just want to make sure people would want to watch it though. Gotta put the audience first!


----------



## JFCUBING (Apr 19, 2021)

New Video finally!! Probably one of my best!


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Apr 19, 2021)

You remind me of CubeHead. Gained subscribers (pretty) fast, thumbnails are similar, and you both got sponsored very early in your YouTube careers. Keep up the good work!


----------



## JFCUBING (Apr 19, 2021)

KFCubes said:


> You remind me of CubeHead. Gained subscribers (pretty) fast, thumbnails are similar, and you both got sponsored very early in your YouTube careers. Keep up the good work!


hahaha thank you!!


----------



## JFCUBING (Apr 26, 2021)

New video! Check it out!!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 26, 2021)

the thumbnail looks like it says "Dayan Zhanchi Prom" btw vid looks good tho


----------



## JFCUBING (Apr 26, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> the thumbnail looks like it says "Dayan Zhanchi Prom" btw vid looks good tho


Ok i will fix that haha


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 26, 2021)

looks good now lol. dayan be making a prom cube


----------



## JFCUBING (Apr 26, 2021)

lmaooo


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 26, 2021)

there be a prom dress on each side. maybe it would be like the yuxin ring cube where you unscrew and there is a ring inside


----------



## JFCUBING (Apr 26, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> there be a prom dress on each side. maybe it would be like the yuxin ring cube where you unscrew and there is a ring inside


lmaooo


----------



## JFCUBING (May 10, 2021)

New video out now! Thanks to KADTheCuber, KardTrickKid, and Ram Thakkar for joining me in this video!


----------



## JFCUBING (May 10, 2021)

JFCUBING said:


> New video out now! Thanks to KADTheCuber, KardTrickKid, and Ram Thakkar for joining me in this video!


More videos like this? Let me know!!


----------



## Humble Cuber (May 10, 2021)

JFCUBING said:


> More videos like this? Let me know!!


I really like those kinds of video, they're very informative to new content creators. I would definitely like to see some more videos like these.


----------



## JFCUBING (May 10, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> I really like those kinds of video, they're very informative to new content creators. I would definitely like to see some more videos like these.


Ok thanks! I will definitely try to put out more content like this!!


----------



## JFCUBING (May 24, 2021)

New video out now!! Must watch! Enjoy


----------



## JFCUBING (Jun 7, 2021)

New Video Out! I really hope y'all enjoy this one! Thank you for sticking with me this past year of youtube. Your support means everything to me!


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 7, 2021)

Cant believe I forgot to subscribe


----------



## JFCUBING (Jun 7, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Cant believe I forgot to subscribe


That's alright, no worries!


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Jun 7, 2021)

JFCUBING said:


> New Video Out! I really hope y'all enjoy this one! Thank you for sticking with me this past year of youtube. Your support means everything to me!


that is so high quality, holy


----------



## JFCUBING (Jun 7, 2021)

KFCubes said:


> that is so high quality, holy


Thank you!!


----------



## JFCUBING (Jun 22, 2021)

Come Join the premiere!!


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jun 23, 2021)

Whoa the quality!! Also I really love your music!!


----------



## JFCUBING (Jun 28, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Whoa the quality!! Also I really love your music!!


Thank you sooo much! Sorry for the late response lol


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Jun 29, 2021)

Do you make that music?


----------



## JFCUBING (Jun 29, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> Do you make that music?


Yes, I made two of the tracks in that video, "Chilling Breeze" and the Outro music, "Limitless" I actually have a lot of other beats as that is one of my other hobbies besides cubing and youtube. See the description for the music I use in the video.


----------



## JFCUBING (Jul 9, 2021)

New video out now! This one took so long to make! Enjoy!!


----------



## JFCUBING (Jul 20, 2021)

New video!!  



 check it out!


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 20, 2021)

nice vid, is the cube your main?


----------



## JFCUBING (Jul 21, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> nice vid, is the cube your main?


Not sure yet. Still thinking about it. The Angstrom Gan 11 M Pro is pretty hard to beat imo. I just love that cube so much! It has potential tho now that I set it up


----------



## JFCUBING (Jul 29, 2021)

New vid!! Check it out!


----------



## JFCUBING (Aug 16, 2021)

Forgot to put this here, but this is my latest video. Enjoy!


----------



## JFCUBING (Nov 1, 2021)

CubeHead Collab out now!!


----------



## JFCUBING (Jan 4, 2022)

I haven't been putting vids here recently, so here are my 2 most recent vids. Enjoy!


----------



## JFCUBING (Feb 16, 2022)

FINALLY! I got to go to a competition!


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 16, 2022)

I was at anaheim winter a


----------



## JFCUBING (Feb 16, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> I was at anaheim winter a


I went there too but only for lunch to meet up with someone. Sorry I missed ya. My main comp day was Group B on Sunday


----------



## Cuber2s (Feb 16, 2022)

Its fine.

P.S. I got a 10.95 single lol


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Feb 16, 2022)

I really enjoyed your video you published.  

With your knowledge of all the WRM cubes, it would be great to see your review of the ultimate WRM, Yoo Deluxe, the one that has everything - maglev, core magnets, Cubehead's setup.

It would be nice if you can clarify why this cube is lighter (85g) than another cube with all the same parts, the CH WRM Maglev (89g). These weights are based on information on The Cubicle.


----------



## JFCUBING (Feb 16, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> Its fine.
> 
> P.S. I got a 10.95 single lol


Nice! The best single i got that day was 10.94 ahahaha


----------



## JFCUBING (Feb 16, 2022)

Dan the Beginner said:


> I really enjoyed your video you published.
> 
> With your knowledge of all the WRM cubes, it would be great to see your review of the ultimate WRM, Yoo Deluxe, the one that has everything - maglev, core magnets, Cubehead's setup, well almost everything.
> 
> It would be nice if you can clarify why this cube is lighter (85g) than another cube with all the same parts, the CH WRM Maglev (89g). These weights are based on information on The Cubicle.


Oh yeah i could definitely make that happen!


----------



## JFCUBING (Apr 13, 2022)

New video out now!! 




Enjoy!


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 13, 2022)

JFCUBING said:


> New video out now!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool video yo!


----------



## JFCUBING (Apr 13, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Cool video yo!


Thanks!!


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Apr 15, 2022)

Thank you for the video. Can you please weigh your cube and let us know if it's really 85g, as mentioned in The Cubicle site's description? 

This is very important to me as my finger get sore easily with heavier cubes. I suspect the weight should really be 89g.


----------



## JFCUBING (Apr 15, 2022)

Dan the Beginner said:


> Thank you for the video. Can you please weigh your cube and let us know if it's really 85g, as mentioned in The Cubicle site's description?
> 
> This is very important to me as my finger get sore easily with heavier cubes. I suspect the weight should really be 89g.


Mine came up as 85.5g, but I think even if it was 89g you really wouldn't notice a difference. It's pretty fast as well, especially after break-in, so I don't think you would have a problem.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Apr 15, 2022)

JFCUBING said:


> Mine came up as 85.5g, but I think even if it was 89g you really wouldn't notice a difference. It's pretty fast as well, especially after break-in, so I don't think you would have a problem.


Thank you for the clarification. I had the wrong assumption because I thought the additional weight of the core magnets (and maglev) would have made it heavier. 85.5g is OK for me.


----------



## JFCUBING (Apr 26, 2022)

THE LONG AWAITED PT. 2 IS OUT!!


----------



## JFCUBING (May 29, 2022)

This video took so long to make! Hope y'all enjoy


----------



## JFCUBING (Jun 5, 2022)

Thank you all so much for an amazing 2 years!


----------



## pyrosynesthete (Jun 6, 2022)

100 subs in less than a month! Oh man! I reached 50 in about 4 months. * sigh *

Happy 2 year anniversary, though! Congratulations!


----------



## JFCUBING (Jul 21, 2022)

Spent a month and a half working on this short film, I hope y'all give it a watch and enjoy it!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 22, 2022)

JFCUBING said:


> Spent a month and a half working on this short film, I hope y'all give it a watch and enjoy it!


I really like the video! I could never make a video for 1.5 months. Well done!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## JFCUBING (Jul 22, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I really like the video! I could never make a video for 1.5 months. Well done!!!!!!!!!!1


Thanks dude! I really appreciate it


----------



## JFCUBING (Aug 12, 2022)

Got a new one out, hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 12, 2022)

JFCUBING said:


> Got a new one out, hope y'all enjoy!


Who doesn't like strong magnets............................

Also, I really enjoyed the vid! I might buy it now! Thanks!!! 

P.S. Your editing is some of the best I have seen.


----------



## JFCUBING (Aug 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Who doesn't like strong magnets............................
> 
> Also, I really enjoyed the vid! I might buy it now! Thanks!!!
> 
> P.S. Your editing is some of the best I have seen.


Thanks so much! That means a lot to me


----------



## JFCUBING (Oct 24, 2022)

I'M BACK!!! 



 New video for y'all. Enjoy!


----------



## JFCUBING (Nov 19, 2022)

Got a new one for ya! Enjoy!


----------



## JFCUBING (Dec 19, 2022)

Forgot to post this here yesterday but make sure to go give it a watch! (I also brought a special guest along)


----------

